# TCD649080 Help Please!



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all,
I just acquired both of these for a total of $40. I have a older Series 2 non-DT hacked.

TCD649080
TCD649180

Are either of these hackable, I have been searching everywhere and as far as I can tell I think I can install a modded PROM chip?

What I really need to do is gain Shell access.

Are these the same process as a SA Series2?

Any help and or a good tutorial on what to do would be greatly appreciated


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

Please move this as I posted this in the wrong section.....sorry.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Anything with a TSN of 5 or higher needs a PROM mod, still. Once that and OS level hacks are implemented, most other Series 2 additions are pretty universal.


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

classicsat said:


> Anything with a TSN of 5 or higher needs a PROM mod, still. Once that and OS level hacks are implemented, most other Series 2 additions are pretty universal.


I know about the PROM mod and I will take care of that. So I should be able to use the instructions I had for the S2 Tivo and implement them on this unit?

Is the OS hack different then the the S2. I know I have a lot of reading to do but just need a tutorial or something I can look at.

Thank you


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

All I want to know is hacking the TCD649080 the same as TCD540080? I know they both need a PROM MOD.

Thank you


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To get to shell, they should be the same.


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

classicsat said:


> To get to shell, they should be the same.


Thank you for the replay!

I have the tutorials for the older series 2 I did but cannot find ones for the DT's I would like hack this and add additional items to it. Not really sure where to look.

Any ideas, I have looked through many sites


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

A.D.I.D.A.S said:


> Thank you for the replay!
> 
> I have the tutorials for the older series 2 I did but cannot find ones for the DT's I would like hack this and add additional items to it. Not really sure where to look.
> 
> Any ideas, I have looked through many sites


I'm afraid you just missed prom day over on the site which may not be named here, but you need to "deal" with its "database" for "com"plete information about prom modding and related hacking, and should go there and read, read, read.


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

unitron said:


> I'm afraid you just missed prom day over on the site which may not be named here, but you need to "deal" with its "database" for "com"plete information about prom modding and related hacking, and should go there and read, read, read.


I have completed a PROM before via the DIY. But I do know where you are talking about.

Thanks

BTW I do have a DIY on the way.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Russ has a script that does all the software hacking for you. Sapper...

Search for it and don't look back...


----------



## A.D.I.D.A.S (Apr 30, 2009)

Already used it and Tivo is good to go.

Thank you


----------

